# Full-size Pumpkinhead Prop Wanted!!!



## ShawnJ1983 (Aug 20, 2004)

I am on the hunt for the 8' Pumpkinhead prop. As far as I know this prop has been out of production for some time. If anyone has one they want to sell, or know where I can get one for not toooo terribly expensive, please let me know.
Any info would be GREATLY appreciated!!!

Thanks!

- Shawn


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

If you can make the trip to Foxboro, MA on September 14th, there should be one up for auction at the Spooky World auction. They've had one of them for sale in their gift shop for as long as I've been going there, but it's so expensive that nobody ever bought it.

More details on what's for auction.


----------



## ShawnJ1983 (Aug 20, 2004)

I wish I could make it to MA! I am really trying to find someone who would be willing to except payments until it is payed off and shipped. I have been after this prop for NINE years! I don't want to wait another nine. I think the original company that made this prop was Distortions Unlimited.

- Shawn


----------



## Srcamachonj (Jun 1, 2013)

*Srcamachonj*

I have an 8' foam Pumpkinhead in need of restoration. It's missing some of it's nails, and need to be recoated and airbrushed. It has a steel skeleton, with 1/2" pipe at the feet to mount to a frame. Email me, [email protected] , and I'll send you pictures and we can discuss price.


----------

